# 08 rabbit whp with mods?



## tacos (Jul 24, 2009)

This new search sucks, I feel like I couldn't probably found the answer to this with the old forum

But anyway, whats a ballpark whp figure for just i/c/e?

then maybe what about i/c/e + eurojet header and testpipe?

Thanks


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

there was a thread before...i believe the highest numbers with those mods were on an 08 and i think it was 177 and 193 at crank


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

i think someone with the headers and everything was just under 200 if i remember correctly.

header/catless/intake/tune should put you just under 200 wheel. or am i high?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Doqfastlane got his on a dyno with everything mentioned except for headers ~163whp http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4558902#61459711

I would imagine with headers, it might hit 170whp. It's been discussed countless times before, but you would need a lot more work to get to 200whp n/a.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Our engines need upgraded cams to hit 200whp na.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Also EJ header + USP Testpipe is a no-go they arent compatable


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

he didnt say USP test pipe. i have the eurojet headers with their test pipe AKA catless mid pipe.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Ahh my bad I didnt know they had one. thanks for correction.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no one broke 185 at the wheels


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

All this talk about horsepower gains.. Is every one referring to the '08-up 170hp engine or the 06-07 150hp engine??? Its kind of hard to belive that the '08-up 170hp engine cant get close to 200whp with all those bolt ons.. i/c/e & headers. 

According to this article http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2353.shtml the 150hp motor dyno'd at 146whp.. I would think the '08- up 170 crank hp should have a high whp to start with.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

We need cams BAD


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> We need cams BAD


for NA. yep, definetely....

anyways, i am doing about 180 with everything mentioned, except for a tune.

my 1/4 time was : 
speed: 87 mph
my weight is 160 lbs
the car is 3285lbs
gas was a bit from 1/2 tank : 60 lbs
=about 3505

formula says: wHP= weight * (speed/234)^3
which means: my whp with my best time/mph has been: 179.87 whp.

but that leaves me clue-less on tq.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

opzrabbit17 said:


> All this talk about horsepower gains.. Is every one referring to the '08-up 170hp engine or the 06-07 150hp engine??? Its kind of hard to belive that the '08-up 170hp engine cant get close to 200whp with all those bolt ons.. i/c/e & headers.
> 
> According to this article http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2353.shtml the 150hp motor dyno'd at 146whp.. I would think the '08- up 170 crank hp should have a high whp to start with.


Both engines dynoed are only a few whp different. This topic has been beaten to death numerous times on here. With comparable mods, the 170hp and 150hp engines will yield nearly identical numbers.


----------

